# M1 Mac Air won't record desktop audio



## Bouenos (Nov 30, 2020)

hello

I recently bought my first MacBook (MacBook Air M1)  I noticed that that OBS has to overwrite some settings in MacOS to record desktop audio, I tried downloading Soundflower and IshowU, the first didn't even allowed to be installed in my Mac .
in the IshowU I couldn't  give a permit on security settings as illustrated in the instructions.
is there any solution to desktop audio recording?


----------



## nottooloud (Nov 30, 2020)

Soundflower is quite old, so that's to be expected. Loopback has been updated for M1, but is expensive. Try Blackhole. It's essentially an updated version of Soundflower.


----------



## wookayin (Nov 30, 2020)

iShowU Audio Capture and Blackhole does not work yet on M1. As of now, the only thing that worked for me is SWB Audio Capture driver, which you can install through iShowU instant (just install the driver from a trial mode).


----------



## dagger1480 (Jan 10, 2021)

wookayin said:


> iShowU Audio Capture and Blackhole does not work yet on M1. As of now, the only thing that worked for me is SWB Audio Capture driver, which you can install through iShowU instant (just install the driver from a trial mode).



so I downloaded the iShowU instant and then installed the SWB audio capture driver (via trail mode) I finally see the driver in my system preferences under the sound tab in here! this is further than I have gotten in 4+ hours of hunting haha! so when I go into obs to add a audio output capture there is still nothing listed as an option. GRRRR haha I was hoping this would work since its a lot closer than ive been. any idea what im doing wrong here? I tried to attach a photo showing this but it says its to large lol..


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 10, 2021)

dagger1480 said:


> any idea what im doing wrong here?



Sadly, you're using M1 before the software is ready for it. Rogue Amoeba says Loopback is compatible. I don't think anything else is yet.


----------



## wookayin (Jan 12, 2021)

I can confirm that SWB audio capture and VB Cable work well on M1 mac (they are all under rosetta2). Blackhole (must be compiled for x86_64) also seems to work on M1 with recent release, but I often run into some annoying bugs when using multi-output devices so I stopped using it. Loopback also works great natively.

@dagger1480, You should use "audio input capture" (as these devices are loopbacks) not "output capture".


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 12, 2021)

I am glad to stand corrected.


----------



## Aditya_vasisht (Apr 12, 2021)

ysd_mac said:


> try GroundControl
> It's compatible with Big Sur and works natively on M1



How to install and configure GroundControl in MacBook Air M1? After I installed it, the dropdown in settings --> Audio --> Desktop Audio does not contain 'Enable'. Could you make a step-by-step guide to solve this issue?


----------



## Míra Kaas (Apr 12, 2021)

ysd_mac said:


> try GroundControl
> It's compatible with Big Sur and works natively on M1


Thanks so much. GroundControl works perfectly <3


----------



## v_b (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

The GroundControl's CASTER tool is a FREE(!) alternative to the SWB Audio Capture driver (which costs money).

Thank you.


----------

